
Tesla patent reveals secret behind its solar roof tile’s camouflage capacity - vezycash
https://electrek.co/2018/05/07/tesla-patent-secret-solar-roof-tiles-camouflage/
======
Fjolsvith
Tesla stock must have jumped when California started requiring all new housing
to have solar rooftop installations.

